# Radon Slide 150 10.0 Bikepark?



## JustinPlomann (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Radon Slide 150 10.0.
Denkt ihr, dass man damit auch mal eben schnell in dem Bikepark um die Ecke fahren kann oder ist das Slide da eher fehl am Platz ?
Gruß


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Juli 2014)

Im Bikepark kannst damit schon fahren, nur würd ich halt nicht zu oft bzw zu heftig damit fahren.
Flowtrails und kleinere Sprünge dürften damit kein Problem sein.
Downhillstrecken auf Dauer würd ich vlt eher meiden.

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JustinPlomann (27. Juli 2014)

Erst einmal danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Nein so oft hatte ich auch nicht vor und die Großen Sprünge müssen halt dann auch mal ausgelassen werden.. 
Gruß


----------



## enno112 (28. Juli 2014)

Dem Slide 150 10.0 sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, sofern deine Technik stimmt!
Sollte sie, wie bei mir , nicht so ganz stimmen, dann eher kleinere Sprünge bis die Technik größere zulässt
Alles Fahrersache...


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juli 2014)

JustinPlomann schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Radon Slide 150 10.0.
> Denkt ihr, dass man damit auch mal eben schnell in dem Bikepark um die Ecke fahren kann oder ist das Slide da eher fehl am Platz ?
> Gruß



Hi dafür haben wir das Swoop.


----------



## enno112 (28. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Hi dafür haben wir das Swoop.


Hi Chris,
das sollte ihm klar sein, aber für "auch mal"...?
Natürlich nicht für Hardcore Bikepark.
Ausserdem ist es für den Bikepark ja nicht von Euch freigegeben!
Aber damit wir alles richtig machen:

Also Justin, 
wenn du oft und dann sicherlich immer mehr in den Bikepark fährst mach es wie Chris gesagt hat, nimm das Swoop (ist auch ein sehr sehr feines Gerät....)
Und im Park die bessere Lösung.


----------



## JustinPlomann (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 
nein ich bin definitiv nicht oft im Bikepark unterwegs, höchstens 2 mal im Jahr, die restliche zeit verbringe ich auf den Hometrails..
Danke vielmals für die Antworten
Gruß


----------



## duc-748S (28. Juli 2014)

JustinPlomann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nein ich bin definitiv nicht oft im Bikepark unterwegs, höchstens 2 mal im Jahr, die restliche zeit verbringe ich auf den Hometrails..
> Danke vielmals für die Antworten
> Gruß



Dann nimm das Slide und miete dir doch Park ein entsprechendes Gerät, dann hast du wohl die ootimalste Lösung für beides 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dermute (28. Juli 2014)

Das im Bikepark nicht die Downhill-Strecken genommen werden sollten dürfte ja klar sein.
Ich nehme mal den MSB-X-Trail im Harz als Beispiel: mit jedem All-Mountain sollte Strecke 1 bis 3 befahrbar sein (auch regelmäßig und nicht nur 2 mal im Jahr). Und wenn Radon etwas gegen solchen Einsatz sagen würde, wäre das gar nicht mehr lustig.
Btw gibt z.B. Trek ihr Fuel EX (29 Zoll, 120mm) für MTB Condition *4* frei! Damit sind u.a. Sprünge bis 120cm Höhe gemeint. Radon sagt selbst beim Slide 160 nur max. 1m...


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Juli 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Das im Bikepark nicht die Downhill-Strecken genommen werden sollten dürfte ja klar sein.
> Ich nehme mal den MSB-X-Trail im Harz als Beispiel: mit jedem All-Mountain sollte Strecke 1 bis 3 befahrbar sein (auch regelmäßig und nicht nur 2 mal im Jahr). Und wenn Radon etwas gegen solchen Einsatz sagen würde, wäre das gar nicht mehr lustig.
> Btw gibt z.B. Trek ihr Fuel EX (29 Zoll, 120mm) für MTB Condition *4* frei! Damit sind u.a. Sprünge bis 120cm Höhe gemeint. Radon sagt selbst beim Slide 160 nur max. 1m...


Wir sagen dazu gar nichts , Bikepark wie alle Strecken verlangen auch den Gesunden Menschenverstand mehr nicht.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## chichoo (28. Juli 2014)

Ich frage mich wo fangt bikepark an ? Also ist schon klar gibt extra angelegte strecken, aber wenn man mal willingen nimmt , gibt es die downhill strecke und  noch eine oder ? Die andere ka nn ma n doch locker fahren ? Geht es  nur um die spruenge die man meiden sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (28. Juli 2014)

Im Endeffekt geht es doch dabei nur um einen Haftungsausschluss. Wenn dir die Kettenstrebe bei nem 2m Drop im Bikepark bricht und du sagst es am Telefon, ist doch der Hersteller sofort fein raus. Immerhin hat er dir schriftlich gegeben, dass dieses Rad nicht dafür gedacht ist.

Aber natürlich spielt auch der gesunde Menschenverstand, sowie auch das Material eine Rolle.
Wo der Hersteller dann die Grenzen zieht ist ihm selber überlassenen.
Ob diese realistisch sind oder z.B. aus Angst vor Reklamationen niedrig gehalten sind steht natürlich auf einem ganz anderen Blatt...


Sent from my Samsung Ativ S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bierschinken88 (28. Juli 2014)

Genau deswegen kann man nicht klar definieren, was mit dem Bike geht und was nicht.
Wie Bodo sagt, Menschenverstand: "Kopf einschalten und drüber nachdenken, was man tut.

Mit dem Slide 150 Sprünge von 1m sind kein Problem, wenn sauber gelandet.
Wenn aber bei 50-60 Sachen gnadenlos ins Flache gelandet wird und man möglicherweise noch schräg aufkommt, ist da aber auch ruckzuck Feierabend und möglicherweise geht ein Laufrad hops. Damt es da keine Schadensersatzansprüche oder sonstiges gibt, wird Radon sich nicht dazu hinreissen lassen, die Bikes im Grenzgebiet frei zu geben.
Da kategorisiert man lieber konservativ und ist in Sachen Haftung sicher.
Vorteil des Kunden, er kann sicher sein, dass er sein Rad praktisch nicht kaputt bekommt, wenn so genutzt wie vom Hersteller angegeben.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## dermute (28. Juli 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Damt es da keine Schadensersatzansprüche oder sonstiges gibt, wird Radon sich nicht dazu hinreissen lassen, die Bikes im Grenzgebiet frei zu geben.


Und genau das find ich schwach von Radon. Die Bikes werden vom Radon Factory Enduro Team auch ordentlich rangenommen, aber als Kunde darf man das teure Enduro nur so bewegen wie bei anderen Herstellern die leichtesten AM Bikes? Nicht so toll.
Einen Vorteil kann ich da beim Besten Willen auch nicht erkennen.

Aber gut, ich weiche ab...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (29. Juli 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Und genau das find ich schwach von Radon. Die Bikes werden vom Radon Factory Enduro Team auch ordentlich rangenommen, aber als Kunde darf man das teure Enduro nur so bewegen wie bei anderen Herstellern die leichtesten AM Bikes? Nicht so toll.
> Einen Vorteil kann ich da beim Besten Willen auch nicht erkennen.
> 
> Aber gut, ich weiche ab...


machen andere Hersteller nicht anders. Es geht ja auch nicht darum das du das nicht machen darfst es geht Darum da Radon dann nicht dafür haften muss. Ich hatte mal eine aufblasbare Luft Matratze fürs Wasser auf der stand auch drauf man soll sie nicht im Wasser nutzen und der Endverbraucher wie auch Dr Hersteller weiß das sie dafür gemacht worden ist. Das kommt alles auf den USA wo riesen Haftungsklagen mit 6 stelligen zahlen was normales ist

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## prinZ_Snow (29. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute, genau die Frage stelle ich mir auch, ich habe ein Slide 150 10.0 & bin am Überlegen das Bike im Bikepark zufahren...

Wenn man das besser meiden soll, bin ich am überlegen ein Swoop 190 9.0 oder 210 9.0 oder ein Bike aus dem Bikemarkt Bergamont Straitline Team 2014 ...

Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2014)

prinZ_Snow schrieb:


> Hey Leute, genau die Frage stelle ich mir auch, ich habe ein Slide 150 10.0 & bin am Überlegen das Bike im Bikepark zufahren...
> 
> Wenn man das besser meiden soll, bin ich am überlegen ein Swoop 190 9.0 oder 210 9.0 oder ein Bike aus dem Bikemarkt Bergamont Straitline Team 2014 ...
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu ?


Ein Ersatz für einen Swoop 210 ist das Slide 150-10.0 nicht sondern ein AM das auch noch ganz gut Enduro kann. Aber ganz
Ehrlich entweder seid ihr alle Supermann also ich hab auf großen Sprüngen nix Verloren. Runder kommen sie immer das sollte
jeder Bedenken .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prinZ_Snow (29. Juli 2014)

Klar runter kommen wir alle  
nur wo ist der Verschließ größer? 
Bin Newcomer… will in diesem Sinne nichts falsch machen. 

DanKe für eure Tipps....

PS: Wenn ihr was habt wo ich mich einlesen kann immer her damit  (habe schon ein paar dinge gelesen)


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2014)

prinZ_Snow schrieb:


> Klar runter kommen wir alle
> nur wo ist der Verschließ größer?
> Bin Newcomer… will in diesem Sinne nichts falsch machen.
> 
> ...


Der Verschleiß ist am größten an Mann und Bike wenn man sich als Anfänger überschätzt. Also am Anfang immer lieber
einmal Vorsichtig sein als im Krankenhaus. Beim Bike ist es so das alles was zum Normalen Betrieb gehört also auch kleiner
Sprünge die sauber Gefahren werden auch Garantie haben egal wo . Vom Rahmen her haben wir beim Slide 150 zwar nicht
den Leicht des den aber wohl einen der Sichersten AMs aber auch die Anbauteile sind im Falle vom 10.0 AM+ also max. Enduro.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Bierschinken88 (29. Juli 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Und genau das find ich schwach von Radon. Die Bikes werden vom Radon Factory Enduro Team auch ordentlich rangenommen, aber als Kunde darf man das teure Enduro nur so bewegen wie bei anderen Herstellern die leichtesten AM Bikes? Nicht so toll.
> Einen Vorteil kann ich da beim Besten Willen auch nicht erkennen.
> 
> Aber gut, ich weiche ab...



Das ist nicht schwach von Radon.

Wenn einer der Factory Rider sich zerlegt, hat der Pech.
Da muss Radon nicht für haften.

Davon abgesehen, werden beim Factory Team vermutlich bei jedem Rennen die Räder penibelst überprüft und mal sicher der Lenker getauscht, wenn nicht mehr. Welcher Privatmann, sei er noch ambitionierter Sportler, macht das schon?

Hier muss man sich als Hersteller schützen, sonst läuft das so, wie die Omma, die sich heissen Kaffe über die Beine kippt und Mäcces dafür verklagt, dass der Kaffe heiss war. Sowas klingt immer absurd, aber die Ideen der Leute, werden auch immer absurder.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## chichoo (29. Juli 2014)

Ich war auch am uberlegen ob swoop oder slide, bin aber blutiger anfaenger, habe jetzt meine erste abfahrt gemacht und ich glaube bevor ich das slide an die grenzen gebracht habe , werde ich den ein oder anderen bob in der hose haben.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2014)

chichoo schrieb:


> Ich war auch am uberlegen ob swoop oder slide, bin aber blutiger anfaenger, habe jetzt meine erste abfahrt gemacht und ich glaube bevor ich das slide an die grenzen gebracht habe , werde ich den ein oder anderen bob in der hose haben.


Das Slide 150 HD ( Hard Drive ) Pike 160 Monarch Plus und Crossroc XL damit bist du bei den Enduros und den AM.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## chichoo (4. August 2014)

Ewas muesste man eigentlich austauschen damit man ohne sorgen ne fr runter donnern kann ? Aber sind manche hometrails m
Nicht viel uebler als ne fr im park?


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. August 2014)

chichoo schrieb:


> Ewas muesste man eigentlich austauschen damit man ohne sorgen ne fr runter donnern kann ? Aber sind manche hometrails m
> Nicht viel uebler als ne fr im park?


Da gibt es keine feste Grenze da kann dir nur gesunder Menschenverstand wieder helfen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Blockman (22. April 2015)

So Pauschal wie ihr das beschreibt kann ein Hometrail auch ein 30m Sprung sein, wenn du aber jetzt noch fragst ob du solche Sprünge mit einem Hardtail machen kannst, weil man Hometrails auch mit einem Hardtail fahren kann dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Fahr einfach immer nur so hartes Gelände, das du dich noch sicher fühlst und weisst das du die Kontrolle hast. Ich behaupte mal ein Anfänger auf einem Downhiller kann trotzdem langsamer sein als ein Profi auf einem Hardtail. Übertrieben dargestellt.


----------



## jokernthief (22. April 2015)

@BODOPROBST ist die Pike am HD wirklich auf 160 getravelt?! 
Dann liegt mein SAG wohl etwas daneben... 
(einmal verlesen und seit dem angenommen, die ist auf 150...)


----------



## ViperC4 (22. April 2015)

ja ist 160.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. April 2015)

ViperC4 schrieb:


> ja ist 160.



Dito. Die Pike am 9.0 HD ist eine 160er...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## jokernthief (22. April 2015)

Danke, euch beiden! Wer lesen kann...


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. April 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST ist die Pike am HD wirklich auf 160 getravelt?!
> Dann liegt mein SAG wohl etwas daneben...
> (einmal verlesen und seit dem angenommen, die ist auf 150...)


Die Pike am HD hat 160mm Federweg.  Gruß Bodo


----------

